

How Google Killed the Longtail of Search - 8bitliving
http://www.seobook.com/learn-seo/infographics/longtail-fail.php

======
Uhhrrr
This was a great summary. I don't know that going from 20-25% unique searches
to 16% is "killing", though. Some of that is just going to come from the space
of possible search strings getting used up.

